# Conifers for Snow/Wind break



## NittanyDoug

I was hoping I'd see some favorable info on the giant thulas. I planted two arbor vitae's at my house hoping to provide some privacy greenery. I have mainly clay. Was told they would be fine. Well they don't look fine now. Got a year "warranty" on them. They had water as I have an irrigation system where they are. My two pines (no clue on type) that we planted when we moved in have done great. Maybe I should have just bit the bullet and put in pines. Not too many deer in my subdivision.


----------



## jml2

NittanyDoug said:


> I was hoping I'd see some favorable info on the giant thulas. I planted two arbor vitae's at my house hoping to provide some privacy greenery. I have mainly clay. Was told they would be fine. Well they don't look fine now. Got a year "warranty" on them. They had water as I have an irrigation system where they are. My two pines (no clue on type) that we planted when we moved in have done great. Maybe I should have just bit the bullet and put in pines. Not too many deer in my subdivision.


My buddy planted the giant thulas at a farm for a screen. I believe he planted them and left them be-no watering, etc. You may have better results in your yard where you can baby them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## motorcop1

Joedirt said:


> Never heard of it but is that the medical stuff? :lol:


Ya it's a future retirement gig for when I get tired of harassing people..smart A....LOL.

And to the rest thanks for the input. I did read that deer stayed away from them but I haven't found anything from anyone in Michigan that has planted them.


----------



## anon442018

Bear Creek; According to "Michigan Trees", the Norway Spruce will do well on heavy clay soils if they are watered. Clay soils by virtue of their makeup can hold water stronger than plants can pull the water.

Stinger


----------



## Bear Creek

Stinger4me said:


> Bear Creek; According to "Michigan Trees", the Norway Spruce will do well on heavy clay soils if they are watered. Clay soils by virtue of their makeup can hold water stronger than plants can pull the water.
> 
> Stinger


Thanks, Anyone have any dealings with Musser Forest Products for seedlings? Any opinions would be appreciated. They seem to be a good company, been around a long time.

Also they recommend planting on a 6' spacing for a windbreak? That's seems awful close for a tree that will grow to 75' tall and 40' wide? What have you guys seen or done for spacing? I plan to plant two rows I was thinking 8' spacing with rows 8'-10' apart?

BC


----------



## anon442018

Lets keep a couple of things in mind. They are the nursery and they know a bit about trees. I doubt if I have ever seen any 75 ft. spruce trees. If you plant them on 6 ft. centers they will be tight and offer a better windbreak. You could do the rows 8 ft. apart and then offset the tree centers by three feet. You should get a tight windbreak. In commercial plantings rows 8 ft. apart allow harvesting equipment access. Hope this helps.

Stinger


----------

